# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  مطولات تنصح بجردها

## محمد الجروان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الأخوة الأفاضل 
ما هي الكتب المطولات التي تنصح أخوانك بجردها 
عن نفسي أرى أن أهم المطولات التي يجب جردها هي 
1- فتح الباري لابن حجر 
2- المغني لابن قدامه 
3- مجموع الفتاوى لابن تيمية 

المجموعه الثانية و هي تأتي من حيث الأهمية بعد الأولى 
1-التمهيد لابن عبدالبر 
2-محلى ابن حزم 
3- الحاوي الكبير للماوردي 
4-ذخيرة القرافي 
5- بدائع الصنائع للكاشاني 


في انتظار اراء بقية الأعضاء

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

المطولات كثيرة لكن أين الهمم

قد يغفل بعضهم عن بعض المطولات أراها مهمة
كالتجريد للقدوري الحنفي
والنهاية للجويني الشافعي
الوسيط للغزالي الشافعي
الفروع لابن مفلح الحنبلي
المدونة للإمام مالك

قد يُظن أنها للمتخصص فقط
وفي رأيي أن على طالب العلم ألا يغفل عنها وإن لم تكن في مجال تخصصه

----------


## محمد الجروان

بارك الله فيك مشرفنا الفاضل 
و لا ننسى زاد المعاد لابن القيم

----------


## التقرتي

المجموع للنووي 

كتب السنة الستة


اكمال المعلم للقاضي عياض


الذخيرة للعقبي في شرح سنن النسائي

عون المعبود 


تحفة الأحودي 

الاستذكار لابن عبد البر


مجموعة الفتاوي لشيخ الاسلام بن تيمية

----------


## محمد الجروان

بارك الله فيك اخي التقرتي 
و اضيف
المنتقى للباجي 
فتح العزيز شرح الوجيز

----------


## أبو عبد العظيم

بارك الله فيك
فتح الباري لأبن حجر
مجموع الفتاوى لشيخ الإسلام
تفسير الطبري
المغني
المجموع شرح المهذب

----------


## معاذ احسان العتيبي

بارك الله فيكم  ،، قد كثُر كلامنا ،، وقلّت قراءتنا ،، فليس من الواجب عليك أن تعلمني بأي الكتب أقرأ ،، أو تنصح الناس بماذا يقرأ ،، وأنت لم تقرأ ،، بل قل وأرشد وأنت قارئ أو تقرأ , ونحن نُحسن الظن بالأخوة أجمع . 

فأضيف أهم كتابا معصوما عن الخطأ والزلل  ألا وهو : 
1: كتاب الله جل وعلا ولزوم قراءته والتدبر فيه .  وبعدها كتب تفيد طالب العلم :
2: أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقران . 
3: مجمل كتب ابن القيم - رحمه الله - ،، فهي تُحيي القلوب ، وترشد العقول ، وتوصل المطلوب . 
4: الشرح الممتع على زاد المستقنع . 
                                             وغير ذلك من الكتب المطولة المفيدة المهمة

----------


## التقرتي

من ينشط فيلخص أحد هذه المطولات ؟

----------


## أبو أمامة السلفي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أما بالنسبة إليّ:
1-فتح الباري لابن حجر
2-المعني لابن قدامة
3-المحلى لابن حزم
4-التمهيد والاستذكار لابن عبد البر
5-المجموع شرح المهذب للنووي
6-مجموع فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية.

----------


## أبو المظفر الشافعي

أقترح مثلاً جرد المسائل الفقهية والأصولية في تفسير الإمام الفخر الرازي رحمه الله.

----------


## رمضان أبو مالك

ولكن لابد من التنبُّه إلى:
1- هل كل ما في الكتاب يصحُّ أن يكون فوائد مُستخلصة من الكتاب؟
فالأَولَى: أخذُ ما يكون فائدةً قد لا توجد في مكان، أو فائدةً يخشى ضياعها إن لم تُقيَّد.
والحقُّ: أن أكثر الكلام في الكتب المذكورة آنفًا يصلح أن يكون فوائد، إلا أن الفائدة لابد أن تكون أخصّ من عموم فوائد الكتاب - من وجهة نظري.
2- على أي تقسيمٍ وتصنيفٍ تُستخرجُ تلك الفوائد؟ مثلاً: فوائد عقدية، فقهية، حديثية، . . إلخ، وكل تقسيمٍ من هذه الأقسام قد يكون أصلاً تحته فروع؛ مثل: العقدية تتضمَّن: مسائل الإيمان والكفر، والقدر، والفرق والمذاهب، وغير ذلك .. وهكذا مع بقية الأقسام.
وانظر مثلاً إلى هذه المواضيع المطبوعة التي تُعينُ على كيفية استخلاص الفوائد على مثل التقسيم الذي ذكرتُه:
من كتاب "فتح الباري" للإمام ابن حجر رحمه الله تعالى:
1- تراجعات ابن حجر في "الفتح".
2- موارد ابن حجر.
3- إحالات ابن حجر في "الفتح".
4- القراءات في "فتح الباري".
5- التعليقات على الأخطاء العقدية في "الفتح".
إلى غير ذلك من الموضوعات الكثير التي أُلِّفَت حول "فتح الباري" لابن حجر رحمه الله.
وقُل مثل ذلك في "شرح النووي على صحيح مسلم"، و"التمهيد" لابن عبد البر، وغير ذلك من الكتب.
وبعضُ الناس يتَّجِهُ إلى فهرسة هذه الفوائد، كما أنه يُفهرِسُ الآيات، والأحاديث، والرجال، . . إلخ الأقسام المعروفة في الفهارس، فيُيسِّر على نفسه المذاكرة؛ أيضًا هي وجهةُ نظرٍ لا غير.
وكلٌّ له وِجهةٌ خاصةٌ في جردِ الكتب.
والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم.

----------


## محمد الجروان

> ولكن لابد من التنبُّه إلى:
> 1- هل كل ما في الكتاب يصحُّ أن يكون فوائد مُستخلصة من الكتاب؟
> فالأَولَى: أخذُ ما يكون فائدةً قد لا توجد في مكان، أو فائدةً يخشى ضياعها إن لم تُقيَّد.
> والحقُّ: أن أكثر الكلام في الكتب المذكورة آنفًا يصلح أن يكون فوائد، إلا أن الفائدة لابد أن تكون أخصّ من عموم فوائد الكتاب - من وجهة نظري.
> 2- على أي تقسيمٍ وتصنيفٍ تُستخرجُ تلك الفوائد؟ مثلاً: فوائد عقدية، فقهية، حديثية، . . إلخ، وكل تقسيمٍ من هذه الأقسام قد يكون أصلاً تحته فروع؛ مثل: العقدية تتضمَّن: مسائل الإيمان والكفر، والقدر، والفرق والمذاهب، وغير ذلك .. وهكذا مع بقية الأقسام.
> وانظر مثلاً إلى هذه المواضيع المطبوعة التي تُعينُ على كيفية استخلاص الفوائد على مثل التقسيم الذي ذكرتُه:
> من كتاب "فتح الباري" للإمام ابن حجر رحمه الله تعالى:
> 1- تراجعات ابن حجر في "الفتح".
> 2- موارد ابن حجر.
> ...


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
بارك الله في جميع الأخوة الذين شاركوا 
ذكرتني أخي الفاضل بكتاب للشيخ العلامه ابن عثيمين رحمه الله و اسمه فرائد الفوائد و هي الفوائد التي دونها الشيخ من قراءاته و قد رتبت كما تقول بحسب المواضيع 
و كذلك كتاب اخر للشيخ ابن سعدي رحمه الله لا يحضرني اسمه 
و لا اعلم ان كان الترتيب من الشيخين ام ممن اخرج الكتاب و لكنه كان ممتازا
بقي ان يقال ان الاخوة قد اتفقوا تقريبا على خمس كتب 
و هي 
فتح الباري 
المغني 
المجموع شرح المهذب 
المحلى 
مجموع فتاوى شيخ الاسلام

----------


## ابوعبدالله البدارين

و لا ننسى زاد المعاد لابن القيم[/quote]
الأخ الفاضل وفقه الله الصحيح أن تكتب (لاننس) لأنها مجزومة

----------


## محمد الجروان

للرفع لمزيد من الفائده

----------


## بدرالسعد

الاتفاق والاجماع قائم على:
1- فتح الباري شرح البخاري
2- احد كتب التفسير: القول الاول تفسير الطبري والقول الثاني تفسير الرازي
والراجح تفسير القرطبي لعدة امور: اهمها انه اشبه التفاسير للشرح ابن حجر للبخاري
وعلى هذا عمل الشيخ عبدالكريم خضير فهو يقرأ عليه

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

كتاب (زاد المعاد في هدي خير العباد) من انفس كتب الاسلام وجدير بان يصرف فيه المسلم وقته وجهده.
وكتاب (شرح النووي لصحيح مسلم) لا يتسغني عنه طالب علم وهو مرتبه قبل فتح الباري كما قال الشيخ الخضير

----------


## أبو زيد محمد بن علي

بالنسبة لي كطالب 
أفضل المطولات وأولاها بالقرائة (في علوم الحديث)
1- مقدمة ابن الصلاح +التقييد والإضاح+النكت على ابن الصلاح لابن حجر (مجموعة في طبعة الشيخ طارق)
2-شرح علل الترمذي لابن رجب 
*بالنسبة لشروح الأحاديث* 
1- شرح النووي لصحيح مسلم 
2-فتح الباري لابن حجر 
وبالنسبة لتراجم الرجال 
1-تذكرة الحفاظ 
2-ميزان الأعتدال

----------


## تقي الدين المالكي

نيل الأوطار

----------


## حسن المفضلي

فتح القدير لابن الهمام الحنفي
فيه تحقيقات وتقريرات نفيسة

----------


## أبو خالد القرشي

> و لا ننسى زاد المعاد لابن القيم
> الأخ الفاضل وفقه الله الصحيح أن تكتب (لاننس) لأنها مجزومة


بل الصحيح ( لا ننسى) لأن (لا) هنا نافية، وليست ناهية.. والنافية لا تعمل في الفعل، وأما الناهية فإنها تجزم الفعل.

----------


## طلال العراقي

وأنا أضيف 
 :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  الدرر السنية في الأجوبة النجدية  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
وهي مجموعة رسائل ومسائل علماء نجد الأعلام من عصر الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب إلى عصرنا هذا
و :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  مجموعة الرسائل و المسائل النجدية  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
و جميع رسائل أئمة الدعوة المطبوعة التي لا توجد في المجموعتين السابقتن ويدخل فيها تيسير العزيز الحميد و فتح المجيد
و مجموع الرسائل الشخصية للإمام محمد بن عبدالوهاب رحمه الله تعالى
ومجموع رسائل وفتاوى سماحة الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ رحمه الله تعالى

----------

